# B544 slide out / pull out scooter rack and maximum payload



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Hello

I'm about to dive in and fulltime, thinking in a 92ish Hymer B544 with a pull out scooter rack. As Soon as my house completes I'm going for it, if there's a decent used one about still.

After a lot of hymer (only) research, I really want this model and would rather not have a trailer for the bike, although granted there are some trick ones about (ferries/ reversing- terrified!!!)

This racks payload is 100kg ish, which will suit the bike I want (rxs100).

But I think I'm going to have so little payload left I'm going to have to visit SVtech!

The B544 payload seems to vary from 2800 to 3500 kgs and I was wondering if this is due to said racks weight as well as where it was imported from etc.

I've emailed a seller asking him to tell me what chassis/ what's on the Vin.

Thing is:

I'm not sure if all motorhomes can be uprated, let alone a b544.
And I can't find out what the unladen weight is for a 92ish.
Does anyone roughly know, with say an awning fitted.?

I'm going to travel pretty light, but I'm suspicious with a bike on the back of a 2800kg, I'm going to have nothing left!

I'm very happy to pay for uprating if it's possible?

Any help and sarcasm gratetfully received!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

My B564 (1994) was uprated by a previous owner from 3100 to 3500kg by adding air suspension and heavier rated tyres.
Weighed a few weeks ago with empty waste and fresh water tanks, it came in at 2860kg and that includes a fitted Hope safety bar and towing equipment which it's self weight around 90kg.
I carry a Honda C90 (85kg) on a rack similar to one of these:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRIALS-MO...98?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item230ad8057a

Just pumped the air-ride up a few psi.

I assume the B544 will be on the same chassis but with less overhang at the back, making the added weight over the rear axle less when you add a bike onto the rack, plus the Hymer slide out one has the bike loaded closer in to the back of the vehicle - further reducing the rear axle load.
I think you really need to get the actual vehicle weighed to find out your free payload. I guess you are going to inspect and drive the vehicle before you commit to buying, why not go to a public weighbridge as part of your test drive?
That will give you the most accurate figure.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had a 1995 B584 with the fitted scooter rack. No gas or clothes and food but a full tank of water it weighed 3020 kg and was plated at 3500kg but had air suspension fitted.

Our scooter is only49cc and weighs in at 80kg but on the rack it put 200kg extra on back axle. 

If you get the Hymer serial no and tyre size SV Tech should be able to tell you what its max upgrade can be.

Regards


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Thank you very much for your help Bill_H and Brandywine.

Great to know, thanks again. I'm definitely going to need a chat with SV or it's a no-go really, because the bike is essential with fuel prices as they are.

Gotta get rid of my 900 hornet though, which will hurt. Anyone wanna buy it ??

http://wallpaper-s.org/27__Honda_CB-900-F_Hornet.htm

3500kg would do fine I think, although I don't think in KG. I know I'm probably taking up 70 of them!

Not sure, but I don't think the built in rack will add much (unladen) on a normal 544 because I think they hack a fair bit of chassis off to fit it?? Either way, why make 'em with racks at all and then plate them with 3100kg, knowing a scooter will be 70-100kg?


----------

